# does anyone here know anything about raising baby hedgehogs?



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so i came into work today and noticed one of our hedgehogs had babys so i want to do everything in my power to ensure their survival so any advice would be great. im assuming they do a pretty good job of raising them themselves like most any mamal.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I would think that as long as they have a secluded area, so they feel safe, they'll be just fine on their own. Their mother will need more food with better nutrients since she'll be nursing. Do they have like a box or anything where they're nesting? I'd imagine that like rabbits, mice, and other small mammals, they prefer a closed space for their babies. And if there's a male in there with the female, he needs to be separated or he'll probably kill the young.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a Hedgehog lol but I know nothing about keeping babies alive.. If they have the mother around I would just say let them be and make sure you keep to mom healthy.
DONT TOUCH THEM!! I do know that lol


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awwww your so lucky! We had a really evil hedgehog who lived for 5 years. I don't think she was handled very much as a young hedgehog. For most of her life she could not be handled except with gloves. She gave birth to 4 babies 1 week after we got her. We were told not to touch the babies for 1 week so that mama didn't freak out. She raised them just fine. Sadly we only had room for mama and once the babies were big enough we sold them to a shop. They were extremely friendly, the runt of the litter never figured out how to roll into a hedgey ball while we had him. I want a hedgehog again some day, but a much friendlier one.

various pictures of our hedgy babies born in 05.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah the male seems to be protecting them but i read they will drink the milk from the mom and when i looked back in the tank sure enough he had them pushed to the side and was drinking it but 10 minutes later i went back he was laying over top of them and they were poking their heads out from under him and the mom was on her side next to him and they were drinking. I will be moving the dad tomorrow and they do have a nest box now i put one in there.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, I used to volunteer at a hedgehog rescue centre, and Yea best thing to do, unless the parents reject them, is to leave them with mum, normally in the wild the dad would have been long gone so im not sure weather or not to simulate that or not, just keep her as quiet as possible and try not to disturb her too much as like hamsters and small rodents she might attack the young if she feels threatened

Oh yea, Be careful as well, as she will be fertile again VERY quickly


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she has been seperated from the male and is in a 40 breeder with the babies in a nest box. she didn't attack the babies but ill have to keep my fingers crossed. I cant wait til they get bigger im going to buy one and hopefully the boss will give me one at a very cheap price.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Awh good luck with them, how many did she have?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I've had hedge hogs in the past, but never dealt with babies, wish I could be more help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she had 4 but i found 1 that i believe was still born


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Awh most probably the runt or something. hope all goes well ^^


----------

